# Post Workout Protein Powder



## siennak (Oct 15, 2015)

I am looking to add a protein shake after my workouts as I am not getting enough protein in my diet and need something post workout.

I am specifically looking at *FitMiss Delight Protein Powder* or *Perfect Fit Protein Powder by ToneItUp*. Has anybody had any experience with these two specifically?

If you have, was your experience with them good or bad? What specifically. Did your symptoms exasperate or did you not have any issues at all?


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

These powders have pea protein which from my research on line 'may have fodmaps'. I use Whey protein isolate and have no ill effects after taking it. It must be 100% isolate as this is virtually lactose free because of the process used in producing it. The one i use is this http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/impact-whey-isolate/10530911.html. It's important it has no flavourings,additives etc as this may be an issue - i found it was for me.


----------

